# cat people, help with litter box!



## RiverRun

My female cat urinates while pretty much standing up, therefor she ends up hitting the exact spot where the top and bottom of the litter box meet....which results in a constant puddle of urine at the back and sides of her box, yuck! I have looked online but can't find any litter boxes that look like they have high enough backs, any suggestions? It's awful when you are in the same room and all you hear is urine hitting the plastic and turn to see it dripping out the back( doesn't help that I am very far from being a cat person)


----------



## Sprocket

Yucky. 

Have you tried using a big tub instead? I see people making top entry litter boxes out of regular Rubbermaid containers. I bet you could make a side hole and just keep the lid on or cut air holes. That would give the kitty a solid wall to pee against.


----------



## Felix

I use a rubbermaid container for my cats. Works great!


----------



## MollyWoppy

A thought, and only a thought - I notice my cat pees over the side when it hurts her to pee. She's on kibble though, won't eat any wet or raw food, so it's a constant battle to force enough moisture into her. 
I've heard of people using the rubber maid containers too, just cut a portion out of the side as a low area for the cat to get into the box.


----------



## RiverRun

I don't THINK she has trouble urinating, although I could be wrong. 

Good idea with the tubs, what is the best tool to use when cutting the hole? Knowing me, I would slice my hand in the process.


----------



## Sprocket

RiverRun said:


> I don't THINK she has trouble urinating, although I could be wrong.
> 
> Good idea with the tubs, what is the best tool to use when cutting the hole? Knowing me, I would slice my hand in the process.


Probably an exacto knife/razor blade. Please dont' slice your hand! ainkiller:

DIY: Make Your Own Cat Litter Box « Pet Project


----------



## twotonelover

I second everyone else on the storage container litter boxes. The only problem with them is that they tend to hold in litter box odors.

These are the only two commercial litter boxes I've found that prevent elevator butts from peeing outside their boxes, and they don't hold in box odors

Looking for an Extra Large Cat Litter Box that is easy to clean & eliminates that messy litter scatter?
http://www.nvrmiss.com/index.php


----------



## lauren43

You could use the Rubbermaid bin without a top. Or if you really want a top they make kitty litter boxes that are practically Rubbermaid bins with a top that has a pre-cut hole...My last foster was a real digger, like literally flew litter everywhere when he pottied, that was the only thing that kept some if the litter in the box. My new kitten just poops 12 times a day...gotta love cats!


----------



## Herzo

Those boxes twotone posted look good. The neighbors that I clean house for have a covered lid and the cat pees where they come together also. I just unsnap them have handy wipes and wipe top and bottom edges and clean it out in the yard good with a hose a couple times a year. It seems to not be to bad doing it this way.


----------



## RiverRun

thanks for the link twotone, although those boxes look the same height that I use now. I do have to use a box with a lid due to snacking dogs  Think if there were more air vents in the rubbermaid box it may not hold the smell as much?

Herzo, I use to do the same until it started coming out on the floor, now it's just gross. Everytime she pees, it puddles. I tried tucking a towel in there, but I am going through towels like crazy and it keeps falling off.


----------



## rannmiller

I think mine is actually a Rubbermaid extra large high back litter box with no top which surprisingly helps with the odors a lot! As does some baking soda of course. But that's beside the point. If that isn't high enough, just do like the others suggested. Also, I put potty pads around the outside of my box to help catch extra litter and just in case there are any splashes or accidents around the box. I used to have a covered Booda box and the cats would pee all over the crack where the base met the lid and urine would soak out the sides (jeez cats are kinda gross when we talk about it like this!) so that's where I got the idea for using potty pads.


----------



## Gus's Mom

I use Rubbermade tubs, but don't put a lid on. The ten gallon ones work good


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I just made a litterbox for my cats using the tutorial on catinfo.org (which is also the website I like to refer to as being the cat owner's bible). My female cat also has an "elevator butt" and so far the steralite container has been amazing. I use Dr. Elsy's Precious Cat Ultra litter and never smell my box. I also clean it a couple times a day. Top entry litter boxes are not ideal because they are hard on their joints having to jump in and out, especially as they age. Steralite/rubbermaid containers are cheaper than marketed litterboxes...don't think I'll ever go back!


----------

